# Italian Seafood recipe....even the kids loved it!



## GallantReflex (Mar 22, 2008)

We made this last night just like the directions. Outstanding and thought I'd share. Enjoy

http://recipes.epicurean.com/recipe/11477/linguine-seafood-supreme.html


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

That sure looks like a tasty dish...

Thanks for sharing it! :chef:


----------

